# [SOLVED] SiS Mirage 3 Graphics



## themoodude

Hi, one simple question. Does SiS Mirage 3 Graphics support Hardware Transform & Lighting? The graphics are onboard, on a laptop, and are obviously very poor. They are however able to display Vista Aero with good performance. Only I can't find out whether HT&L is actually supported or not.

Cheers people
Dean


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: SiS Mirage 3 Graphics*

Hi, found this in a review of the Mirage-3.......
Quote: No Vertex Shader is present on the Mirage 3 graphics core disappointingly. Nevertheless the Mirage 3 graphics core has an integrated Transform and Lighting engine which is quite common nowadays. The graphics engine clock is expected around 250 MHz. :Unquote


----------



## themoodude

*Re: SiS Mirage 3 Graphics*

Only I have attempted to play a game (C&C: Generals) unsuccessfully. I meet the minimum, and recommended requirements, however the game runs incredibly slow. I had this exact problem on my old desktop pc, which at the time did not have a HT&L graphics card. I upgraded the card and was then able to run the game smoothly. I however no longer have the desktop pc, and am using a laptop as my primary pc.


----------



## Houndog777

*Re: SiS Mirage 3 Graphics*

Hi,
No Vertex Shader, could be the problem.
On this linked page, run the System Requirements "Can You Run It" tab on the right hand side.
http://www.electronicarts.co.uk/games/280,pccd/

Even if it does run, I would imagine the lack of vertex shader to be a real drawback.
The latest drivers wouldn't do any harm......
http://www.sis.com/download/agreement.php?url=/download/


----------



## themoodude

*Re: SiS Mirage 3 Graphics*

Well according to the EA site, I can run the game, above the minimum requirements, and can also run a few other games that I have before queried, however C&C:G still fails to run smoothly. I allready have the latest drivers (i think). I'll DL some anyway, just incase, and give it another go. Cheers mate


----------



## themoodude

*Re: SiS Mirage 3 Graphics*

Strange, although C&C 3 uses the same engine as C&C Generals, I am able to run C&C 3, but not Generals. Oh well, problem solved I suppose. I can happily play C&C 3, so that's good enough for me!


----------



## braulio

:wave:


themoodude said:


> Hi, one simple question. Does SiS Mirage 3 Graphics support Hardware Transform & Lighting? The graphics are onboard, on a laptop, and are obviously very poor. They are however able to display Vista Aero with good performance. Only I can't find out whether HT&L is actually supported or not.
> 
> Cheers people
> Dean


----------



## Houndog777

Quote: No Vertex Shader is present on the Mirage 3 graphics core disappointingly. Nevertheless the Mirage 3 graphics core has an integrated Transform and Lighting engine which is quite common nowadays. The graphics engine clock is expected around 250 MHz. :Unquote


----------

